# nokia 500



## pramudit (Jan 27, 2012)

my friend bought a nokia 500 today.....
Will be giving personal review about it soon....
Price-9500(with cover)
specs- gsmarena.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

This review never came. With Belle, a review would be great


----------



## pramudit (Apr 9, 2012)

i wrote it.... dont know where it has gone....


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ lol check again, would love to see Belle in action on the 500


----------



## pramudit (Apr 9, 2012)

not possible....  i reveiwed my frnds phone....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

you forgot to click save


----------



## pramudit (Apr 9, 2012)

maybe the case... anyways delete it or lock it, i dont have it now....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

ok closing the thread.


----------

